# New Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 DG HSM OS Sport Finally Coming Ahead of Photokina



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 18, 2018)

```
<p>The <a href="https://photorumors.com/2018/04/17/new-sigma-70-200mm-f-2-8-lens-rumored-to-be-announced-for-photokina-in-september/">latest report</a> says that the long rumoured Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 DG HSM OS Sport series lens will finally make an appearance ahead of Photokina, which takes place in September of 2018.</p>
<p>At least <a href="https://photorumors.com/2016/05/18/latest-patents-sigma-70-200mm-f2-8-dg-os-hsm-sports-canon-mirrorless-lenses-and-more/">one patent for a new 70-200mm f/2.8</a> optical formula from Sigma exists.</p>
<p>We’ve also been told in the past that the 70-200mm f/2.8 OS Sport could be announced alongside a 70-200mm f/4 OS contemporary lens.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## zim (Apr 18, 2018)

Any news on what mounts it will be available in?  ;D


----------



## victorshikhman (Apr 18, 2018)

With Canon apparently joining the mirrorless future, and recent leaks pointing to a new lens mount, it really casts a doubt over any new lens purchases. If you NEED the lens now, because it makes you money, that makes sense. Just be aware your $1500, or however much this lens will cost, which previously could be partially recovered 5-10 years from now by selling the lens, are now at the mercy of Canon's "really nice solution" for pairing old EF lenses with the new mount. Also, since this is a third party lens, there is no guarantee of compatibility whatsoever with the "really nice solution", or the mirrorless camera itself, from both a hardware and software standpoint.

*<start flame war>*As someone with a relatively limited but decent Canon kit, but who has been saving for new L glass, I'm seriously considering selling it off now and switching to Sony or Nikon, while I can still get the most for my gear.*</flame war continues to rage for eons>*


----------



## the.unkle.george (Apr 18, 2018)

<continue flame war>
It won't be long until Canon starts selling lenses with native FE mount
</continue flame war>

If Canon decides to alienate 3rd party lens users by adding DRM / encryption, users will have a choice of replacing lenses, replacing bodies, or just not upgrading. Canon would soon become a 3rd party lens manufacturer for Sony.


----------



## SGPhoto (Apr 18, 2018)

victorshikhman said:


> With Canon apparently joining the mirrorless future, and recent leaks pointing to a new lens mount, it really casts a doubt over any new lens purchases.



I don't see why this is an issue. Canon's current mirrorless bodies work well with their EF/EF-S lens lineup, as well as 3rd party EF/EF-S mount lenses. Yea, you need an adapter but I have yet to experience any issues. I see no reason why Canon wouldn't provide us a similar adapter for the new mount or prevent 3rd party lenses from working.


----------



## grainier (Apr 19, 2018)

That's going to be what, Mk. V? VI?


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 19, 2018)

zim said:


> Any news on what mounts it will be available in?  ;D



Hopefully Sigma SA mount, and a macro designation on the lens.

Global Vision, of course.


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 19, 2018)

victorshikhman said:


> With Canon apparently joining the mirrorless future, and recent leaks pointing to a new lens mount, it really casts a doubt over any new lens purchases. If you NEED the lens now, because it makes you money, that makes sense. Just be aware your $1500, or however much this lens will cost, which previously could be partially recovered 5-10 years from now by selling the lens, are now at the mercy of Canon's "really nice solution" for pairing old EF lenses with the new mount. Also, since this is a third party lens, there is no guarantee of compatibility whatsoever with the "really nice solution", or the mirrorless camera itself, from both a hardware and software standpoint.
> 
> *<start flame war>*As someone with a relatively limited but decent Canon kit, but who has been saving for new L glass, I'm seriously considering selling it off now and switching to Sony or Nikon, while I can still get the most for my gear.*</flame war continues to rage for eons>*



I'd be more concerned buying into the Nikon system. 
A.) So how much more advanced is Nikon's high end ILC mirrorless camera lineup, exactly? How would Nikon make you safer than Canon in your scenario above? 
B.). Nikon has largely given up developing its own high end sensors, and has entrusted that critical development over to their competitor, Sony, to handle for them. How safe is that? In 4-5 years, after Nikon's own sensor development capacity has fully atrophied, and they have no new cutting edge sensor patents in the pipeline. Won't Sony then turn around and devour Nikon? Refuse to sell them their best sensors? Now that would be a scary thing to think about if you were invested in a lot of Nikon glass, yes?


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 19, 2018)

zim said:


> Any news on what mounts it will be available in?  ;D


The usual Sigma, Canon and Nikon. Also since Sigma recently started making E mount lenses maybe Sony FE as well.


----------



## maxfactor9933 (Apr 19, 2018)

I am canon shooter. never gonna buy a sigma zoom lens again. I tried few. AF is frustrating with new canon bodies.
spent hours with the dock station and AFMA. still not satisfied.
sadly the new Tamron G2 70-200 is not sharp at 200mm 2.8
I wanted a second 70-200 for my second body. I guess I have to steak with canon


----------



## zim (Apr 19, 2018)

OK OK I'll try and make a poor attempt at a joke a little clearer.....

Any news on what Canon mounts it will be available in?  ;D


----------



## Talys (Apr 19, 2018)

maxfactor9933 said:


> I am canon shooter. never gonna buy a sigma zoom lens again. I tried few. AF is frustrating with new canon bodies.
> spent hours with the dock station and AFMA. still not satisfied.
> sadly the new Tamron G2 70-200 is not sharp at 200mm 2.8
> I wanted a second 70-200 for my second body. I guess I have to steak with canon



On the bright side, the Canon 70-200 2.8 remains an excellent lens and is the cheapest first-party by far.


----------

